# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  TrueCompanion.com, world’s first sex robot Roxxxy, Wayne, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/TrueCompanionLLC

twitter.com/TrueCompanionUS

Founder -  Douglas Hines

Roxxxy on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

TrueCompanion.com Technical Series Episodes

Uploaded on Aug 8, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Roxxxy TrueCompanion Sex Robot Tech / Hands on #3 

Uploaded on Sep 24, 2010




> Roxxxy TrueCompanion Sex Robot Tech / Hands on #3 TrueCompanion.com True Companion Douglas Hines

----------


## Airicist

OAR - Roxxxy The Sex Robot from TrueCompanion.com
March 9, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Roxxxy TrueCompanion Sex Robot Personality Demonstration 

 Uploaded on Jan 11, 2010




> Roxxxy, the world's first sex robot, debuted at the Adult Entertainment Expo with a demonstration of a variety of realistic personalities. TrueCompanion's Douglas Hines invented Roxxxy after solemnly promising to recreate a friend who died in 9-11 by storing their personality in a computer.
> 
> "Firm unveils X-rated robot"
> 
> by Glenn Chapman
> January 9, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Article "Will we ever want to have sex with robots?"

by Tim Bowler
August 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sexbot Slaves: How Sexbots Could Affect Actual Human Relationships"

by Aeon Magazine 
June 8, 2014

----------

